# 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock?



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

I have swapped a 97 Passat VR motor, ecu and harness into my 93 Corrado (VR). The passat was an automatic and the Corrado is a 5speed. 
There is power sent to the coil on the first pin. There is not power sent to the coil on the purple/black wire. It is my understanding that this wire will either allow spark or is spark. 
It was mentioned in previous threads that there may be an interlock that the Passat had to only allow the car to start when in park. 
What do I need to do to jump this interlock if I have it? 
Any other ideas? Thanks. 
BUILD THREAD: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4752242
Pic for click:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Here is some more informaion that might help in diagnosing the problem
I think I have narrowed it down to the aftermarket alarm system that was installed in the car. It was in the car when I got it but the key fob (only way to activate it) had been lost a long time ago. Basically it was a pile of wires that was a mess so I took it out. Little did I know then, that this was a BIG deal. I believe it had an interlock built into it and all the wires that went to it were magically cut and "lost" during the removal. 
The situation, after tonight, is that when the key is put in and turned to the "on" position. The fuel pump does NOT prime. Then, once the key is turned to start, the starter will crank but there is no spark. If there is no fuel and no spark, this leads me to think that there is an immobilizer that i don't know about. The starter signal wire was reconnected from the removal of the alarm but i'm not sure that was it was replaced correctly if this is the case. 
I need to know more about this alarm that was in there and what MUST be connected so that the ECU is told to run.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Would a bad knock sensor "immobilize" an ecu?


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

I don't think a bad knock sensor would cause your issue, it would affect the ignition timing but the engine would still run. Have you made sure that the fuel pump relay (#12 on the fuse panel) and the ECM relay(#3 on the fuse panel) are both ok? If the ECM relay is bad then that would keep the ECM from working (i.e. no ignition) and the fuel pump relay is energized by the ECM so the fuel pump wouldn't work either.
GC


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (gc)*

Thank you for this. 
I checked both and they both clicked and made continuity once activated. 
I was told in my build thread ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4752242) that a bad "crank position sensor" could cause a fuel and spark cut. 
My same question I posted there: 

_Quote »_Here is some more that I found out:
I checked my harness in the car, and based off of this picture:








(1) Reverse light switch
(2) Alternator Exciter Signal
(3) Starter Solenoid
(4) Knock Sensor 2 (cylinders 2, 4, and 6)
(5) Crank Angle Sensor
(6) Air Pump
(7) Air Pump Solenoid Valve 
(Thank you Corrado Club of Canada and Dennis for the writeup/pictures http://www.corrado-club.ca/for...=5880)
It states that plug 4 is for the front bank knock sensor however, the motor from the passat uses this plug for the crank angle sensor and vice versa. Basically, the use for plug 4 and 5 is swapped. I'm not sure if this is in error in the writeup or what. 
Also, by crank position sensor do you mean the crank angle sensor (what my plug 4 is placed into) or the cam position sensor? According to the bentley, my plug is called the "Speed/Reference Sender (G28).


Anyone have any other ideas? 
THANKS!


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

That's correct, you need the crank position sensor working properly for the engine to run. The ECU uses it to determine engine rpm as well as a backup for timing if the hall sender signal is bad. With a bad or unreliable signal from this sensor the ECU will not run the engine. Have you tried scanning for any error codes?
GC


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (gc)*

I checked the resistance of the cps and with the center pin grounded, the left pin gave a resists ce of 885 ohms. This is out of spec based on th bentley (should be 500-700). However before I buy a new sensor I want to make sure that I tested it right. 
I also tried scanning with an obdii port that I put in the Corrado. I know port works because VagCom connected and gave me codes for wheel speed sensors that I knew about. I was not able to connect to the engine control unit. I need to figure out how to properly wire the ecu to the corrado...unless this should have been plug and play. 
If it is plug and play on the Corrado I am able to connect to other modules but not the ecu, what does that mean?


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

How are you connecting to VAG-COM, using the stock Corrado2x2 connectors in front of the gearshift lever or the 16 pin OBD port from the Passat? If you are using the 16 pin connector and the Passat harness is more or less intact then it should already be connected to the ECU so you shouldn't have to do any wiring to get it to work. Have you checked that all the fuses are good?


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (gc)*

I have checked the fuses, found out why my horn didn't work








I used a digram that I found to wire the 2+2 into a generic obd2 port. The only wiring that I took from the passat was the engine wiring harness including the ecu, motor harness and bay harness. 
I followed two writesups that I found on modifying them to fit in the corrado. 
Now that ithink about it, the tach does not show any rpm when cranking. Leads me back to cps correct?


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Yes, the CPS provides the signal for the tach as well. I will have to check the Bentley when I get home as to how the Passat OBD connector is wired up. On the Corrado there's a seperate wire, that goes from the ECU harness to the main junction point for the 2x2 connectors. On the Passat I would assume the same wire exists and goes straight to the 16 pin OBD connector. Since your VAG-COM doesn't seem to connect to the ECU and your fuses are all fine, it sounds to me like you haven't got the corresponding wire from the PAssat harness connected to your OBD connector. 


_Modified by gc at 11:49 AM 2-17-2010_


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (gc)*

I got side tracked, what does this plug go to? I just found it and am assuming it's important but not sure what it goes to so I can't look it up in the bentley. 
It's between the firewall and fuse panel. I can't seem to see well enough to trace the wires either:


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

OK, sorry for the crappy pictures. I took some time and got my DSLR to take some good ones. 
This is the plug that I have no idea where it goes. It seems go to through the firewall (this is under the dash) but I can’t seem to make continuity with it anywhere:


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Anyone? I think finding where this plug goes will solve the problem.


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Are you sure it goes through the firewall? The harnesses behind the fusebox are pretty tangled so it can make it hard to trace them. Check to see that all you accessories (i.e. windows, locks mirrors) are working that way you might be able isolate what that harness is linked to.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (gc)*

According to another thread, that plug is only on an automatic passat ECU. I'm awaiting a reply in that thread to determine what the plug does. I don't have a Passat Bentley to verify, but hopefully this is the problem.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Alright, here is what I have determined today:
1)	The ECU Power (red wire in pin 54 of the 68 pin ECU connector) wire has 12v with ignition. 
2)	The grey/white data link for the ‘K’ line has continuity from the ECU to the OBDII port I wired in. This is located in pin 7 of the OBDII port. 
3)	The OBDII port has power and ground in the proper locations (checked just don’t remember what they were). 
4)	The 86 pin on the fuel pump relay gets 12v when switched to on. The fuse panel has a proper ground for the 85 pin of this relay. The relay was checked with a power probe and is functioning properly.
5)	The ECM relay (109) is not used for the OBDII cars. It is in mine, and was used, but is not for the Passat ecu.
6)	Vag com will connect to the ABS module, but not the ECU. 
7)	There is still no spark and no fuel. 
8)	The Pump relay never switches on at any time.
9)	I replaced the Crank Position Sensor as this was out of spec per the Bentley. This may have been a secondary problem but nothing changed. 
All of this leads me to think that the ECU is fried, has the wrong coding from C2, or has been damaged some way in shipping. 
I still can’t get figure out if there needs to be a jumper for an immobilizer due to the passat automatic transmission plug that was previously mentioned in this thread. 
I am going to call C2 tomorrow and ask if they have had this problem before. 
I also found out about “break out tests” that can check for continuity, resistance and voltage between pins on the ECU itself. Has anyone heard of these or know where I might be able to find one? 
Thanks.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

Here is where it gets even better. 
A friend of mine has a 1997 Jetta 2.0. I wanted to see if the ECU was good, so I checked to make sure his OBDII port worked for his ECU and I then plugged in mine. Vag Com connected and I could read the ECU. 
So the ECU is good. 
I checked the 68 Pin connecter grounds and Pin 1 is grounded (large Brown Red wire) however pin 56 (Ground for Motronic MFI wiring harness) was not grounded. I must have missed this in the engine harness. I couldn't find the ground so I jumped it right out of the 68 Pin connector. 
Pin 56 is now grounded however the ECU still will not connect via vag com
There is now spark and the pump relay clicks but the fuel pump does not turn on during cranking. Jumping the wires on the Relay that I have for the walbro will make the intank or the walbro pump (12v signal from the battery goes to this relay as well as a signal wire from the intake and a power wire to the walbro) turn on. 
Both pumps have wiring and neither turn on when cranking. The relay trips in the car when put to "on" but nothing happens during "start"
Would a bad magnet on the cam position sensor cut fuel?


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: 93 Corrado with 97 Passat VR6 - Interlock? (crusinvw)*

OK, here is what happened and what I found. 
1)	The car runs, drives, makes boost etc. Everything is good, except (more to come on this later). 
2)	Found out that the fuel pump would not start if there was no power to the injectors. 
3)	I was able to do the injector test through vag com to force the injectors to fire. They did not. 
4)	Traced back the injector power line: Z1 on the fuse panel. 
5)	The tab the holds this pin in placed had broken and the wire fell out. 
6)	Connected: Cranked: Suck, squeeze, bang, blow. WE HAVE IGNITION!
Thank you to everyone for there help! I couldn’t have done it without it. 
My next problem is that I am only making ~7psi. I have placed a small red and large yellow spring in my TiAL 38mm wastegate and the yellow spring in my Forge 007. I have checked for boost leaks in the IC line and found no apparent leaks. I have pressure from the turbo to the side of the wastegate. This is what resulted in ~7psi. 
Any ideas?



_Modified by crusinvw at 10:24 PM 2-19-2010_


----------

